# Would you do it?



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/779419/18

I do not think that the potential danger to my family would be worth it. Many homeless have mental issues, alcoholism or drug addictions. I do not want that or the fall out from such behavior on my doorstep. Nor would I want to live next door to such a situation.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, heck no!
As you noted, homelessness is most often a symptom of an underlying problem. The majority are substance abusers.
I used to catch flak from local veterans organizations I belong to who were "trying to help homeless veterans" when I would point out most of them were homeless by choice.
I.e. choosing drugs/alcohol over taking care of themselves.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

No madder what the lease says try to get rid of them once in. It will go to a judge and we know how that goes.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I work with homeless veterans for the VA. It is correct that most homeless veterans have substance abuse problems and more than half have mental health problems as well. A good number have a significant criminal history as well. I do agree that many have ended up homeless due to their own choices, but after the last recession started, 2007/08, many veteran became homeless due to job loss and would otherwise not have been homeless. Bottom line, I would not have a stranger living in my back yard, homeless or not.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

note the "government money" - that's not Portland money or Oregon money - that's good old FEDERAL MONEY .... you'd be absolutely amazed to see what that money was really allocated for originally ....

no wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy in hell would some dumbazz neighbor start a halfway house in freaking toolsheds in his backyard .... he'd learn REAL quik what kind of haphazard & careless smokers his new friends are - they'd all be looking for new housing ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The first four are going to cost $365,000 dollars.

Sounds like Solyndra just found a new niche, . . . 

Dang fool people paying that kind of money for a cardboard box with doors, windows, and a doorbell.

I am so glad Portland is just about as far as they can possibly be from Ohio, . . . even though San Ysidro is a but further.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Are they going to attach it to your septic system? good luck on that!

Give some outcast a place to observe your everyday activities, everything could end up missing including you!

How much land is open in Oregon? must be millions of acres for them to use, why individually owned land?

Who will feed them and pick up their food and drugs?

Myself, it would never happen here with me, I have thrown way too many of the type in jail for B&E's.

Had one homeless guy that broke into many houses in 5 or 6 towns, when leaving he torched them.

We thought he burned to hide any evidence left behind, no, not the case,

did it because he could not have the place for himself, and wanted to deprive the owner of the house and things he cared about.

Today he has his room and board supplied by the state for 30 years, was not a mental case, he spent 4 months under observation.


----------



## Radio (Mar 18, 2017)

That would be a no. I don't mind helping Veterans. But, my backyard is my own.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Let me think about it and gat back to you.




Hmmmmmmmm.

Um, no.





"Willing homeowners"? More like "witless homeowners".

The hilarity of such an idea is that if Joe Sixpack wanted to build one of these on his own, the city would likely shut him down on Code violations alone.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I must agree with you, Not in my back yard.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> The first four are going to cost $365,000 dollars.
> Sounds like Solyndra just found a new niche, . . .
> Dang fool people paying that kind of money for a cardboard box with doors, windows, and a doorbell.
> I am so glad Portland is just about as far as they can possibly be from Ohio, . . . even though San Ysidro is a but further.
> ...


$365,000/365=1000/4 =250.00 per unit per day per year.

Even in North Portland that buys some damn fine hotel rooms. After a year those cracker-jack shacks are going to be ramshackle health hazards. At least hotel rooms get cleaned every day/week.

$365,000/4=91,250 Per unit. Wholly crap we could buy a small lot and build a small off-grid Eco-friendly house for that much.

This according to the article is a Temporary stopgap fix until the real solution to permanently house 4,000 homeless is ready in 2 years...

$260,000,000/4000=$65,000 Per person to build government owned and operated apartment complexes, and that is the local bond portion.

There just have to be better solutions to this seemingly never ending human tragedy.

To all of the 200 homeowners who signed up all I can say is "Well bless your little lil' heart."


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It would end very badly .... for you.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lest anyone think I have a "holier than thou" attitude about substance abusers:
1. After Vietnam I sought solace in bottles of whiskey
2. To the point of losing my family and becoming homeless
3. By 1988 it seemed suicide was the most viable option I had
4. Since 1989 I have been a sober, recovering alcoholic and productive member of society
5. Today I help alcoholics who WANT to recover, but I refuse to waste time on those who are not yet ready. There are too many who ARE ready. 

"Whenever anyone reaches out for help, I want the hand of Alcoholics Anonymous to always be there. And for that, I am responsible."


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Lest anyone think I have a "holier than thou" attitude about substance abusers:
> 1. After Vietnam I sought solace in bottles of whiskey
> 2. To the point of losing my family and becoming homeless
> 3. By 1988 it seemed suicide was the most viable option I had
> ...


Good for you.

Never blame the one that falls and tries to get up, blame the one that falls and wants to stay on the ground.

2007 and 2008 changed the lives of thousands of Americans. Some where put out on the street through no faults of their own as the result of corruption in the big banks. They claim we've recovered and for the most part we have but there are those that have fallen through the cracks. I got a hand up during this time from my family and I'm eternally grateful.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Hell Effin No! We're presently selling our house and having people breeze though for a look pisses me off. Having boarders in my yard ... NEVER!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> No madder what the lease says try to get rid of them once in. It will go to a judge and we know how that goes.


Especially in Portland. Also even in Portland nobody is going to want to rent a "Tool Shed" after 5 years of hard use. Just more of North West Oregon BS.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How could we help the homeless who are wanting help?

Halfway houses, with counseling and job skills training. Tech school type training comes to mind.

Sure, I care about people, and I'm pretty good with people to include those with "issues." Does that mean I should bring potential threats into the neighborhood? Nope. Especially when there are better ways.

Would I be willing to volunteer, were there some sort of program that could use me? Yup.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I own a second house on the farm. Knowing the pit falls of renting I would never play that game. Some years back a solider that I knew well got his ass in deep trouble.
He was a good soldier but a lousy member of society. Even if you are defending yourself laying a few city LEO out is not a good idea. Then when you get out of jail 6 months latter moving back to the same tow an even worst idea. We moved him into the other house. he had 2 years rent free out of town to get his ducts in a row.. He moved on still with struggles but last I heard hew was not drunk or in jail. 3 people have used that home free to get a restart.
Plans like this one are nothing but away to take money from tax payers and will help no one. You can bet every unit will have a sign up for the democrat party flyer on the door.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Lest anyone think I have a "holier than thou" attitude about substance abusers:
> 1. After Vietnam I sought solace in bottles of whiskey
> 2. To the point of losing my family and becoming homeless
> 3. By 1988 it seemed suicide was the most viable option I had
> ...


Good for you sir. Without going into details, my history is similar to yours. Based on my experiences about half the homeless veterans that I work with get out of being homeless, stay sober and live a happy and productive life after intervention. The other half, unfortunately, fall back into the same old patterns, using, losing their job etc, and end up back homeless. I have found that good job opportunities and actual affordable housing are the two best ways to assist homeless veterans, along with supports to stay sober.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It takes a wild eyed, pie in the sky, freakin liberal to come up with a way to waste the taxpayers money on a scheme that will change nothing. You would also have to be wild eyed, freakin stupid to allow this to be done in your back yard. That would be a hell no!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

all well and good talking about deserving veterans needing a helping hand - but we're talking about Portland here - Liberal USA - what are the chances these toolshed homeless would be anything but drugged out street POS .... the homeless involved in this program would be the anti-society types that won't live by any rules and listen to any direction - otherwise they'd be in a shelter already .... just what every neighborhood needs


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I would do it. I have hosted several veterans the last 15 years in a camper that I have set up on my farm from a few days to a couple months. I loaned it to a family in 2005 for a couple years so they could rebuild the house they lost in Katrina. 

I frequently have house guest and almost always have someone staying with us. When I lived in Panama I had a son of a serviceman stay and go to college in Panama living with us for two years. A girl friend of a daughter finished her senior year of high school with us in Indianapolis then came back that fall and lived with us her freshman year of college had we not have had to transfer she would have staid her full four years. She and the daughter remained housemates till graduation. 


The Folks I have had were not criminals or bad people , several of the older vets had some issues with alcohol but not sever . Just needed a dry place to sleep, some good meals and a chance to dry out. They have all been people we knew or were friends of friends. 

I built 3 bedrooms more than I need and and got a new camper for just that purpose. I have considered building several of these small homes on my property myself but for now do not seem to need them when a lot of family come it is usually in summer and they bring campers or tents to sleep in so with what I have we have comfortably had 45 people stay for a week. 

Older brother is retiring this summer and is starting to talk about setting a camper here full time or building a home. Don't know yet if it is just talk or if he is serious hope he is serious. I see no downside to building a community - did I mention brothers wife is a nurse practitioner and most of my veteran friends are combat medics. 

The program in the article might have a downside if the person or persons you get turns out to be a problem for you . I think the odds are small but if you have approval I would do it. I would consider building a small home on my own even if it was not in this program that way you control who stays there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Those that suggested this should be required to participate.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just a summary that in the article there was no requirement that the homeless would or would not be a veteran. It could be anyone deemed homeless. My guess once the shanty is erected, local government could insert anyone but I do not know that for certain.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So allowing this will require variances to zoning laws. Now if you get the idea of doing something in your back yard you have a case to take them to court.


----------

